# Moving to Glyfada, Athens Dec/Jan



## Wayne-UK (Nov 2, 2009)

Hello all.

I am moving to Glyfada for 1-2 years probably beginning of january. I have secured a job and am hopefully close to agreeing rental charge for an apartment. I have read up on cars and I think I'm going to have to find a cheap car nearer the time, can anyone suggest the expected price?

I am looking forward to the move, will be studying for extra qualification when I am there.

Can anyone review there experiences of such a move?


----------



## mrsDayLewis (Nov 18, 2008)

*going gyfada*



Wayne-UK said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am moving to Glyfada for 1-2 years probably beginning of january. I have secured a job and am hopefully close to agreeing rental charge for an apartment. I have read up on cars and I think I'm going to have to find a cheap car nearer the time, can anyone suggest the expected price?
> 
> ...





Hello wayne-UK...
First thing that struck me is - if you can afford to live in Glyfada - buying a car should not be an issue! Ive lived in Scandinavia where it is outrageously costly to buy and run a car... as far as I can see new and 2nd hand cars here are very cheap. But, as you say - when you get here and look in the local papers you will be able to find if you think you really need one. A LOT more people manage very well without a car - using the metro, buses and trollies... and if you really need other transport, a motor scooter etc is what most of the locals use - it cuts thru the traffic jams better than a car, and much easier to find parking also.

You will see for yourself.
:eyebrows:


----------



## mark-NL (Dec 22, 2009)

Hi Wayne,

At the moment i'm renting an appartment in Glyfada. Unfurtunately i'm leaving greece again so my appartment will be empty from the 1st of Januari. I'm looking for someone who is interested in taking my place. If u dont have a place yet, and u are interested please send me a message,

Best Regards


----------



## jetset (Jan 5, 2010)

*Car*



Wayne-UK said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am moving to Glyfada for 1-2 years probably beginning of january. I have secured a job and am hopefully close to agreeing rental charge for an apartment. I have read up on cars and I think I'm going to have to find a cheap car nearer the time, can anyone suggest the expected price?
> 
> ...


Hi,
If you are in Athens for a year or two, get your self a LHD car from the UK.


----------



## IrinaP (Jun 16, 2010)

Wayne-UK said:


> Hello all.
> 
> I am moving to Glyfada for 1-2 years probably beginning of january. I have secured a job and am hopefully close to agreeing rental charge for an apartment. I have read up on cars and I think I'm going to have to find a cheap car nearer the time, can anyone suggest the expected price?
> 
> ...


I can help since I live in Glyfada... asied from car rental prices, do you need information about anything else? By the way Wayne, Glyfada is a beautiful area to live in and close to the sea and has a Golf course, what more could you ask for!!


----------

